# The weather in Spain



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 3, 2020)

Having recently posted about the corono virus I have now been looking at the weather. 
There is a massive storm predicted for Spain next week. I am supposed to sail on Tuesday,  anyone else going around that time?
Snow, high winds, raging seas are all mentioned..... 
I think I shall just go to bed.


----------



## jeffmossy (Mar 3, 2020)

We are at Benalmadena and no storm here and sunshine for the rest of the week


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 3, 2020)

The Rain in Spain........?


----------



## iampatman (Mar 3, 2020)

Plenty of sunshine forecast here in Bolnuevo for the next fortnight. Temperatures forecast to be between 18 & 24 degrees.

Where in Spain are these storms/snow forecast for?

Pat


----------



## Mobilvetta (Mar 3, 2020)

Just looked at Málaga weather, looks like rain is coming in on the 10th March for 5 days, could this be the storm, looked at Lo Crispin weather and it looks sunny for there, might have to make a dash for it. I'll watch and see if the forecast changes over the next few days.


----------



## John H (Mar 3, 2020)

Forecast to be sunny and dry for the next 14 days down here in Almeria


----------



## Mobilvetta (Mar 3, 2020)

John H said:


> Forecast to be sunny and dry for the next 14 days down here in Almeria



Never been to Almeria, might have seek shelter there then.


----------



## groyne (Mar 3, 2020)

Moonraker 2 said:


> There is a massive storm predicted for Spain next week. I am supposed to sail on Tuesday,  anyone else going around that time?
> Snow, high winds, raging seas are all mentioned.....
> I think I shall just go to bed.



Phew, we'll be in Portugal by then.


----------



## John H (Mar 3, 2020)

Mobilvetta said:


> Never been to Almeria, might have seek shelter there then.


Beautiful beaches (including the one where Sean Connery and Harrison Ford got buzzed by a plane in "Indiana Jones") beautiful scenery (including all that desert stuff in those Clint Eastwood Spaghetti Westerns) some fascinating history (including the second largest Moorish castle after the Alhambra). It also has the benefit of being the driest part of Europe (bit windy at times, though)


----------



## Mobilvetta (Mar 3, 2020)

Brilliant, look forward to visiting, last year we bypassed it and headed to Granada from Málaga then onto Cartagena before heading further up the coast into the south of France.


----------

